# British Student who wants to move to South Park or Real Alternative



## KCLC700 (Apr 6, 2011)

So I'm a student who would like to be a chemical engineer. I'm actually on the wrong course (mid-course decision) for that, so this could be years ahead. For those of you who don't know, chemical engineers work on processes which develop raw materials into products, so if one would like to work on site as I do, location is very important. This may involve oil, gas, chemicals, pharmaceuticals, food, drink, water, waste, minerals etc. Unfortunately, there don't seem to be that many work opportunities at home and this industry seems to be often run by international corporations prone to moving factories to different countries. 

But many of these companies are based in America, so I suspect that there may be more opportunities and stabiliity there. What I'd like to ask is where to go. I've recently been watching 'South Park' and I find _that_ town enchanting. But it's not real. And it probably doesn't export the products I mentioned earlier either.

So what rural areas in the West, Midwest or possibly South (might a be little warm) are there which produce oil, gas, chemicals, pharmaceuticals, food, drink, water, waste, minerals? You may also like to let me know if I should stop trying to make life decisions based on cartoons and just move to the north (of England) instead. Sorry if I rambled there.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Start networking with students and faculties. Look into exchange semesters.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

KCLC700 said:


> So what rural areas in the West, Midwest or possibly South (might a be little warm) are there which produce oil, gas, chemicals, pharmaceuticals, food, drink, water, waste, minerals? You may also like to let me know if I should stop trying to make life decisions based on cartoons and just move to the north (of England) instead. Sorry if I rambled there.


If you are smart enough, take a look at the South Dakota School of Mines and Technology. 25% of incoming students have an SAT score above 1300. The school is small, located in Rapid City, South Dakota, and is ranked very high among engineering schools, BUT all 2000 students are in engineering (so be warned  - this means not many hot chicks, and the majority of the rest are geeks - really smart geeks). Annual total costs (tuition, living, books) for non-residents are about US$18k per year. 7%+ of students are non-US citizens.

Rapid City is in an area with lots of mining, oil & gas, etc, but the school has a strong reputation among employers in other areas.

On the other hand, if you truly do spend your life watching cartoons, you will probably end up in the 50%+ of those students who don't end up graduating here. If you do graduate, the world will be waiting at your feet for your services. Good luck.


----------



## KCLC700 (Apr 6, 2011)

Now that _does_ look like an area worth considering. I don't think I could afford to actually study outside the EU, but thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Why not look into doing Summer internships in the USA? That way you will get experience and expand your network.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

How about getting an old wooden cart and selling little tiny Big Ben statues for tourists to take home? You could set up your new business right next to the REAL Big Ben? Unfortunately, We all know Fun NEVER lasts forever but it might last long enough for your personal tastes - don't know you that well ..... give it some thought lad - might just do the trick !!!... Cheers, Zoom


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

South Park is a cartoon. Are you kidding me?


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

*Shhhhh ! Please....*



Balboa said:


> South Park is a cartoon. Are you kidding me?


Please don't say anything, you're rocking the lad's boat. Getting into a dangerous area, reality and all that ugly type stuff. Zoom

I must go now, I'm Flying Saucer "pooling/sharing" with George Jetson to work these days with high fuel prices and all. His Space Ship is here, waiting at the door....bye for now...


----------

